
AWS as a career path - boilerplate
I&#x27;m a software dev working on a legacy platform (AS400) for about 10 years now and I want to move out of this position into something more &quot;trendy&quot; or &quot;in-demand&quot; tech. I&#x27;m based out of the NYC area and I was hoping to start with something like learning to use AWS (using the free tier).<p>I was thinking of taking up either AWS Software Associate&#x2F;Developer certification and trying my luck with applying for jobs that were looking for AWS devs or something similar.<p>Does this sound feasible?<p>Edit:<p>I&#x27;m also struggling with selecting the correct certification to start things off - Software Architect or Developer?<p>Also, when I do learn some of the bits with AWS and try to get these certifications, how do I sell myself as an AWS dev&#x2F;something since I would not have had any &quot;corporate&quot; or &quot;real world&quot; experience of AWS?<p>I might be jumping the gun a little here but I do want to set a goal for myself that I can chase&#x2F;achieve.
======
magacloud
yes, sounds feasible. AWS is the new operating system of cloud. Worth the
shot. I would also recommend Openstack or a private cloud stack. Rationale is
that AWS complexities will either be simplified or AWS would do the managed
service quite well at least cost.

~~~
boilerplate
Thanks, will look into Openstack.

I'm also struggling with selecting the correct certification to start things
off - Software Architect or Developer?

~~~
magacloud
Start with Developer and natural next step would be Architect.

~~~
boilerplate
Thanks again! That seems like the natural progression. In an article by
LinuxAcademy or ACloudguru, I remember reading that as far as AWS was
concerned, Software Architect Associate -> Developer -> DevOPS was the route
to proceed and it somehow didn't add up in my mind.

------
savethefuture
"Serverless" seems like a viable option for sure nowadays. Worth a shot no?

~~~
boilerplate
Is this based on a similar rationale as the other response with Openstack?

